# Solar Flashlights and Lanterns-Wagan Tech



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I ran across Wagan Tech a few years ago and bought a couple of their solar camp lanterns. Wagan Tech is a technology company with a variety products. I don't remember exactly how much I paid for them but it was probably around $35-$40. Today you can get the new version from Amazon for $45.

These two sit in one of our window sills and are constantly charged. We use them a handful of times a year for emergency and a handful of times for camp or outdoor night settings and they have held up like champs. I'm sure the technology has improved since I bought mine, so if you are looking for a solar light/lantern I think you can buy a worse product than these.

Post your solar camp or emergency lanterns or ideas! Thanks

View attachment 12175


Solar Innovations - Wagan Tech


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks. Was just trying to find something like that.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Wish this had been posted 2 weeks ago. This exact lantern was offered as a "congratulaions on 5 years" reward at work. I wasn't sure how reliable they were, so I went with a 30 minute fireproof locking document safe instead.


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

If this is realy Slippy approved they should put it on thier website. I think we will pick up 2. I hate the wind up lights and the kids drain the batteries in all the regular flashlights.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...&tag=shtfcomms2716-20&linkId=3ECZFG7VLTNDRP24

This gives me a solar or hand crank flash light, radio and recharger all in one. Under $28 at amazon.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

SecretPrepper said:


> If this is realy Slippy approved they should put it on thier website. I think we will pick up 2. I hate the wind up lights and the kids drain the batteries in all the regular flashlights.


10-4 SP.

I've found the crank flashlights and lanterns are best suited for Emergency Use only. In a camping situation, they become a pain. But I keep a windup flashlight as my back up in my truck. My gate lock is inside the property so I have to reach over the gate to unlock the combination lock. Every now and then my battery flashlight is dead so I find the crank flashlight and it gets me in the gate.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I have a few solar flashlights sitting on my window sills also 
So nice when the grid fails


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

The boys like to dig around in dad's truck. So the other day I needed to look inside my fender. No problem I'll just use my mini mag. Well I guess inside of dad's flashlight is where we keep extra batteries for toys. When asked why they did not get thier bateries out of the package inside the house I was informed by the 5 year old that "we were in your truck when the bateries wen dead" How stupid of me to not know that was the look I was give to go with the explanation. At that point I just rubbed his head and laughed.


----------

